# peat cooking



## gypsyseagod (Jun 4, 2007)

not peat moss....real peat bricks, as in scotts/irish peat fires... i got the stuff from another irishman today  @ the glasgow highland games...i will perfect it & give it away......it is fragrant & mellow, see my post "3 lousy pieces of chicken"- why can't we smell the posts in here? scratch & sniff posts.... anyway. i'll pass along his site tomorrow or p.m. me for the addy.


----------



## kueh (Jun 4, 2007)

Could be something special here........

I believe the Scottish/Irish use the peat in the brewing process for whiskey.  I guess anything that gives off a fragrant smoke can be used, just experimentation is required to find the right quantities for cooking.

hmmmm.... why not peat moss..... the stuff I have smells fine.....just need to smell what kind of smoke it gives.  And it's all organic....supposedly.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 4, 2007)

it's a chemical thing, i'm way too married & drunk today to explain- it's a chemical reaction & the right soils....totally different than peat moss- kinda like why ya don't cook w/ pine. i'll try to wrap my head around the explanation 1 day this wk- lots going on right now.  p.s. this was 2pm this afternoon... i still smell like the peat & it goes well w/ obsession - i may be on to a new cologne here.......p.s.s. it did great w/ mesquite on the chicken & spritzed w/ appleton's rum & mango juice w/ garlic


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 5, 2007)

ok we're in labor tonight (i think- stubborn baby) but i was just firing up & getting the directions(from a scotsman) right. it's a sweet heady smoke to start.i'd give y'all a link to a site but he only does festivals & adamant about non websales .. but he is also the regional dist. for jack daniels- which fits.. enough jack & yer face down in dirt. but here goes. 2 ways to do it. 1 is fill a beer can ( blacken it before putting meat on)w/ the crushed peat & set hole up by (but not on) the fire- lasts up to an hour. or burn an edge of a chunk(white grey ash- slow burn)against yer fire- it makes a thick smoke(not otbs)it will burn to tbs but w/ a warm heady sweet flavor. as far as recipes- i'm working on that- ya can dutch oven open right over your fire or smoke as usual - the cuts i would advise are a mutton(lamb/potato)stew in the d.o.,lamb chops w/ mushroom soup,garlic,&clam chowder baste,or any cow cut- just let the smoke do it's work & splash a guinness over it on occassion... no spice no fuss... think poor irish/scotts during the famine years


----------



## goat (Jun 5, 2007)

I watched a Scot/Irish man complete with kilt, roast a hog over peat at our booth at the Houston BBQ Cookoff this year.  He was with Fred Noe (Great Grandson of Jim Beam).  It could be the same man.  Jim Beam is one of the major sponsors of the "Holy Cow Cookers".  That was very interesting and some tasty eating.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 11, 2007)

here's a link to the distributor's site.  http://www.sneakypeat.com


----------

